# Tiling around a Sterling tub?



## baspinall (May 11, 2006)

I am installing a new tub 60 X 30. Removed everything down to studs. I planned on installing a Sterling tub and tiling my own surround. I unboxed the tub today and noticed that Sterling has a unique flange designed to fit their snap in surrounds. It only gives you 1/2 of an inch to play. I had planned on installing 1/2 inch cement board to the studs and overhanging my flange then tiling. This is to thick.Looks like even 1/4 backer board may be an issue once mastic and tile is installed. Anybody ever tiled their own surround with one of these tubs?

Thanks for any help, this is my first tub install.

Brian

I am using 1/2 inch green board for purpose of backer board in photo


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

1.Set tub in mortar or non shrink grout. 
2. no greenboard in shower.
3.use CBU 
4. shim the studs so cbu sits on the tub itself spaced off it by about 1/16th.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Step 1: STOP what you are doing. Your plan will result in certain disaster.

Step 2: Read everything you can on waterproofing/tiling a shower. Visit the John Bridge forum for more information:

http://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?forumid=1

Step 2a: Hire a licensed tile contractor and skip step 2


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

guys, I think he is just using the green board for an example in the photo. I don't think he is planning on putting it behind the tile. What about shimming the tub away from the wall some to help your setup? You could also try the schluter kerdi/ditra whatever it is called system. It might work better.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Brian, nice shade of red-my wife favors that color too 

do what kevjob said...1/2" cbu and install so it sits just a tad further out than the greenboard stuff. I would secure the tub flange to every joist-notch the back of the cbu as necessary to clear the pan head screws. 

a little trick I used once on the sterling (or aquaglass) was to use to use a little spray foam on a slightly uneven floor on this particular install-not to heavy so as to heave the tub, then set the foam base for good contact. a mortar bed is also good especially with more runout-but doesn't have the tenacity of spray foam. square your tub (flanges) up on install or you'll be fighting the tile at the corners.


----------



## baspinall (May 11, 2006)

Ok to clear a couple things up. I am not using green board I am using Durock. 
The picture I posted doesn't show the issue at hand very well. With this style Sterling there is the flange then a drop of "finished wall" about 4 1/2 inches then the round off into the tub. If I butted the cement board or overlapped the the flange my last/first coarse of tile would hang on this "finished wall" of the tub leaving really no good way to caulk the bottom coarse of tile. I returned the tub and got a series 7104 Sterling tub that has a tiling/ pre made surround flange.

Thanks for the help.

Brian


----------

